# questions about use of eco-complete



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, I couldn't find much at all so far so I'm looking for advices from experienced aquarists here.

How should eco-complete be used at its best?

Should it be used as is, without being mixed or layered with other types of substrate?

Or is it ok to use it as bottom layer and put more decorative types of gravel on top?

Or can it be mixed with decorative gravel or sand before use?

Thanks in advance for your helpful advice!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

if you mix it I would only mix it with same color gravel. I have eco mixed in with black flourite....

if you use eco and have stuff on top, when you plant your tank, or move any plants, you'll find the eco coming up and mixing on top of the other gravel

again with sand, mix with same color if at all


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want to use eco-complete at it's most efficiency. They you should use it by itself with no mix.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree. By itself or with flourite sand. Using decorative gravel disperses its usefulness to your plants, sometimes to a point where you might as well just use root tabs. If you are using beneficial substrate, make sure its consistant throughout the tank.


----------

